# Starting off your tshirt company trademark, registering what to do first



## Mario Deronsle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the proper steps on starting an official company, I just filed LLC paperwork and I know there is so much more, I am trying to have my pieces in stores so branding is very important, can anyone advise? Do I need a UPC and things in that nature can someone please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## kikkoman (Oct 30, 2007)

Mario Deronsle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the proper steps on starting an official company, I just filed LLC paperwork and I know there is so much more, I am trying to have my pieces in stores so branding is very important, can anyone advise? Do I need a UPC and things in that nature can someone please help
> 
> Thanks in advance


Mario,

There are a lot of steps to take. Fortunalty your in the right spot. Start combing through the different categories and start learning about each item. 

I myself went out and bought a book online that narrowed it down for me. 

"The Offical Step by Step Guide To Starting A Clothing Line" Edition 2.
By Jay Arrington and Michael H.

You can buy it directly from Harper-Arringtion Publication for under $50. It's not too long either, I read it in under two hours. 

You may want to check that out, its helped me a lot. 

D


----------



## Mario Deronsle (Jan 2, 2008)

kikkoman said:


> Mario,
> 
> There are a lot of steps to take. Fortunalty your in the right spot. Start combing through the different categories and start learning about each item.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found that book online, so I will order or see if they have it in the library.


----------

